# Worst Gimick lures ever bought



## jamesavp

Hey everyone I was just wondering what is the worst lure you have ever bought. Examples would be TV specials or any other worthless lures in your opinion.

Heres mine = kicktail lure, I bought a couple and tried them. Can't throw them very far because they are not very aerodynamic. Even with braided line with 4lb dia. It's like throwing a big buzz bait into 40 knot winds. :-? 
I also didn't like the action to much. Worthless in my book, especially for how much they cost. Thank gosh they sold well on ebay.

What about everyone else?


----------



## Invector

Well I never "bit" but I now people who have. The banjo minnow was one of these. I got them from my uncle who got it from a friend. Both never caught a fish on them. I think after I had them I tryed sellign them or I tossed them out. I did though keep a few for putting behind other lures. I see now though Babe is going up to Canada and getting big pike on them but then again a slugo would work. I got a few popers that would wiggle and splash after being jerked. Theres a wind up thingy in them. I have ment to try them out on smallmouth but who knows. I have seen so many things on TV that only work in areas that the fish have not seen food in months :lol:


----------



## boondocks

I have yet to catch anything on swimbaits and I have tried them quite a bit. I know people claim they work good, heck its the only thing in In-Fisherman that Doug Stange writes about anymore so they must work. But I have had exactly zero luck useing them.

Another one for me would be the Jaw Breaker spoon by Northland Tackle. Another lure I can't seen to catch fish on. Love the action, just doesn't work for me.

On another forum I heard the blade dancer is a waste of money. It has a similar action to the jaw-breaker spoon so that doesn't suprise me any.


----------



## Bore.224

I think all lures can work in the right enviroment. A freind of mine loves the Banjo minnow but only one color . Personally I like poppers and minnow baits such as rapala's and rattlin rougs!

But to stay with the post I had no luck with buzz baits. I think mostly because of the terrain I fish!


----------



## Invector

I have had really good luck with pike on the Jaw Breaker. You just need to use it when the fish are shallow and willing to chase somthing zipping high in the water. They work similar to the Johnsons slilver minnow. I have nothing bad to say about the silver minnow. Though swim baits, ya I have had a hard time getting anything on them. THough big plastic tail can be called a swim bait. And swimming plastic worms have been good to me same with jigs for pike, bass, or eyes.


----------



## jaydogg

I bought a johnson silver minnow back in 1981. believe it or not it is gold in color not silver. i would have to say any of these infomercial that peddles fishing lures dont know jack. you know there has to be something wrong if they tell you it always catches fish.


----------



## njsimonson

Alex Langer's flying lure. Got it as a gift when I was a kid, so I didn't buy it, but belived the hype. Lame.


----------



## boondocks

This isn't a lure but I think its worth mentioning. Has anyone ever seen that red glove that Keith Warren uses to land fish. What the heck is up with that thing. I could see wearing a glove for landing a huge musky or pike, but a bass? I think thats going a little overboard. :2cents:


----------



## njsimonson

Gotta pimp your sponsors out dogg. :lol:

Like yelling: GET THE FRABIL!!!! For bass and panfish. LOL.


----------



## Kiskadinna

I definitely used the flying lure for like a season - I think i saved all my pennies and bought it in the clearance bin. All hype for sure.
-Erik


----------



## Brower

I never really thought the banjo minnow would work but it sure as hell proved me wrong, i own about 3 kits and love everyone one of them


----------



## Rick Acker

I've never caught a thing on the slurpies that everyone raves about...I haven't fished them all that much though...


----------



## NDhunter7

I got 3 banjo minnows from a friend who bought some. I went out fishing with them and they were shredded in 1 day from catching bass. There is no possible way my hook can hold them anymore. I currently have two kits coming in to me so i can try them out this summer.


----------



## boatsoda

Banjo Minnows are Ok Especially if worked vertically and slow
The strangest Lure I never used was bought about 20 yearts ago
It was another "Seen on Tv" deal
I received it as a stockibg stuffer one year by non fishing Aunt
Called Amazing Lure this was 2ea lures that resembled Oval bobbers with
Smal fins and A supply of "power pellets" that supossedly made them swim
I sealed it and put in om the shelf with my Old knucklebuster reels and Cane trout rods for Posterity
:beer:


----------



## ileddog

As far as the glove goes in the one post here what I have. A good fishing buddy of mine was extremely allergic to fish. Anytime he handled a fish he needed gloves on. But you could not keep the guy away from fishing. He even carried a shot with him incase he accidentally came in contact with the fish.


----------

